# JD 1020 Belt Replacement



## bzingler (Nov 29, 2015)

The technical manual doesn't really break down the procedure to replace the belt that links the drive pulley to the water pump, fan, and alternator. It looks as though I have to remove the radiator in order to get in there and possibly split the tractor at the front because of the drive shaft feeding the hydraulic pump. Is that accurate? Is this something for a novice? I am comfortable working on cars and small engines, but this seems a bit advanced. What is your experience? BTW, this is very frustrating just to change a belt...


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi bzingler!

You don't need to split the tractor and it is possible to change the belt without removing the radiator, but since this is your first time doing the job, I recommend that you pull the radiator out just so you can see how everything is laid out.

There's an aluminum coupling that connects the pump drive shaft to the crankshaft pulley. This coupling is about 4 inches long and has two bolts that hold it together. Remove those two bolts and then the coupling. You should be able to then rotate the pump shaft 90 degrees and remove the belt. I would highly recommend that you change the rubber/nylon bushings that fit inside the coupling while you're at it. It might save you some downtime and aggravation later.

HTH,

Mark


----------



## bzingler (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you TraderMark. I jumped into this prior to seeing your response and confirm the aluminum coupler in there along with the four nylon bushings. I went ahead and removed the radiator and it was far easier than I had anticipated. I feel like it was an opportunity to flush the radiator anyway, as the tractor is new to me this fall. Now installing the belt should be a snap and feel like I would have been cursing this thing had I not removed it trying to get my arms in there to get the belt in place. With the radiator, fan shroud, and fan out of the way belt installation will be a snap.

Are there any other items I should change out as long as I have it this far apart?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

If I were you, I'd take the aluminum couple with me to the JD dealer and let someone in the service dept look at it. The aluminum coupler wears too and with this being your first time it might be better to have some advice on just how worn your coupler is.


----------

